# Transfer Express Offers New Euro Pro Screen Printed Number Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Capitalize on the excitement of the upcoming World Soccer Cup held in Brazil in mid-June with these new Euro Pro style soccer numbers offered by Transfer Express. These Elasti Prints® screen printed transfers have super stretch and are designed for today’s popular performance and activewear fabrics. They apply at low heat, (about 275 degrees F for 15 seconds), which prevents melting or scorching of heat-sensitive fabrics.

Euro Pro numbers come in white, red, black, gold, and navy in sizes 4 inch, 6 inch, 8 inch, and 10 inch. They can be used with all apparel colors that are cotton, polyester or cotton/poly blends, and they look like direct screen printing. These numbers are in stock and ready to ship same day when ordered before 3 p.m. eastern!

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

